# Wireless Guitar Systems - Opinions, Please



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I have just begun to do some online 'research' on wireless guitar systems in the up to $300 budget range, and was wondering what people's thoughts and experiences have been with any of these systems.

I see that the U2 Xvive system is fairly new, and that Line 6, Boss, and a couple of other companies have products that all seem to be competitive with one another.

I am thinking about purchasing one of these for rehearsal room situations, and have questions about things like:

1. Interference from other wireless sources (e.g., mobile phones)

2. Audio fidelity (i.e., which of the available wireless units are the most similar, tonally, to cables plugged into guitars)

3. Robustness (read quite a few reviews saying that the Line 6 Relay system has problems with its battery door coming away

4. Comfort in use - the Line 6 Relay system looks bulky in comparison to other systems like the Boss and U2

So, what say you?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

there was very recently exactly same thread talking about this. Let me try to find it for you
I am Line6 G10 user, and with the recent price decrease to 199, i think would be perfect for you


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is the thread
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/wireless-system-for-the-house.229590/

I also recently tried 
Muslady NUX B-2 2.4G Guitar Wireless System Transmitter & Receiver with 4 Channels Built-in Rechargeable Lithium Battery for Electric Guitar Bass: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio

but it didn't really work correctly in my home. It suffered from a lot of interference. When it was clear (not often), the sounds was different then regular cable - it sounded clear through the wireless and more sparkly which I liked. But couldn't make it to work consistently and returned it.

I think Line6 G10 has cable compensation built in hence its sound and sound via 10-15ft cable is to me identical.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dont bother unless you have $1k and play serious stages.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

@King Loudness is selling one right now.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a Line 6 G30 user. I can attest to the battery door being a pain the ass. Certain batteries don't fit properly because they are just a tad too long/short. My transmitter eventually died (my fault, I left a battery in there too long and they leaked), and I've replaced it with the TBP12









This this is legit. No issues with battery door wackiness, etc.

Now, onto the connection. Line 6 G30 operates in the 2.4ghz range, so you might get some interference from wifi routers. I had a router for my Mackie DL1608 that was 2.4ghz (old router that I cannibalized to band gear), and it caused a lot of issues. A 5G router solved that problem.

Long story short - wireless seems really good but can be a giant PITA. As Budda said, you have to spend to get and unless you're playing large stages, it's not worth it. I literally use my wireless for 30 mins before a show to do soundcheck with my iPad from the floor of the venue. Once soundcheck it done, I turn the wireless off and plug-in.

I will say this, though, when the wireless works, the G30 sounds great. With no interference, the connection is solid. I've done the whole "solo out in the crowd/on the dancefloor" thing and it's been fine. The tone is great and signal is very strong. Some of the higher-end Line 6 stuff have scanners built-in so they can automatically find a channel that has the least amount of interference for you, but that's way above your budget.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using a Line6 G30 for about 8 years now. I have read about the router issues but I have never had any problems. My router is in my studio and I have used that wireless system without any issues whatsoever. I use it all the time, for rehearsals and gigs. I also have Line6 G10 which I find is less neutral than the G30. So for your budget, I would recommend the G30. One caveat, be prepared to use a lot of batteries. 2 batteries last about 6-8 hours. I buy the cheap batteries that you can buy in bulk. I have not noticed any big difference between battery brands.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi bigboki, Budda, cboutilier and hollowbody,
Many thanks for these very helpful replies.

I am glad that I asked about interference, and discouraged by the difficulties it seems I am likely to encounter.

I can also see that, in addition to rehearsing, I might get lazy and want to use the unit at home, and I live in an apartment, so I am sure that interference would be a big problem in that environment.

Also, after having thought about it for a while, I know that the Line 6 Relay unit is just too big and bulky for me, and that if I do end up buying something, I will go with something more like the Xvive, Boss, in terms of size.

cboutilier, thank you, I did see that King Loudness was selling one, but I do not have privileges to respond to messages in the for sale forum, and thought that I would prefer to buy new, especially from L & M, as I can take it back if it does not perform well (if I buy one, that is).

bigboki, thank you for searching out that thread, and for the information you gave about the unit you tried.

I really like this forum. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> @King Loudness is selling one right now.


No spam intended, but I have an XVive U2 wireless that I'm selling. They retail new for about $200 and I'm selling for less. They're a great, portable unit with about 100ft range, and 4 channels. Only selling to help fund some other gear purchases being made.

W.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Chito said:


> I've been using a Line6 G30 for about 8 years now. I have read about the router issues but I have never had any problems. My router is in my studio and I have used that wireless system without any issues whatsoever. I use it all the time, for rehearsals and gigs. I also have Line6 G10 which I find is less neutral than the G30. So for your budget, I would recommend the G30. One caveat, be prepared to use a lot of batteries. 2 batteries last about 6-8 hours. I buy the cheap batteries that you can buy in bulk. I have not noticed any big difference between battery brands.


Hey Chito,
Many thanks for this. 

It is strange how a lot of people seem to have either a very good experience of some of these units, or a pretty bad experience, but few people have a ho-hum (pun intended!) experience.

Thanks, again.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

King Loudness said:


> No spam intended, but I have an XVive U2 wireless that I'm selling. They retail new for about $200 and I'm selling for less. They're a great, portable unit with about 100ft range, and 4 channels. Only selling to help fund some other gear purchases being made.
> 
> W.


Hi King Loudness,
No problem at all. I did actually see your Xvive for sale, but I do not have privileges to reply or post in that forum, and then I thought that at the prices they are selling the units, I would probably rather get one new.

So, thank you, but I will pass, I think.

Have you had any problems with interference at all?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You're welcome Geert! It's one gear that I have not replaced over the years. BTW, to those who want one for their acoustic, that's what I use the G10 for. Its very convenient to use.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Chito said:


> You're welcome Geert! It's one gear that I have not replaced over the years. BTW, to those who want one for their acoustic, that's what I use the G10 for. Its very convenient to use.


Hi Chito,
Just had a thought, sparked (ha ha) by what you said about batteries - have you ever used rechargeable batteries? I have saved a small fortune over the years by doing so (and like to think that I have saved the environment a little wear and tear).

The charger that I use most is a 15 minute one, which, for most part, lives up to its promise.

And I try to find batteries which are around the 3000 or 3,200 mAh range, although it is very difficult to find those now. 

I also stick almost exclusively to Duracells, or if I am 'slumming it', Energizers.

The Duracells have been excellent - I have only had about 10 stop working, and those stopped on average about 5 years after I bought that, while others of that vintage are still going strong.

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Hi King Loudness,
> No problem at all. I did actually see your Xvive for sale, but I do not have privileges to reply or post in that forum, and then I thought that at the prices they are selling the units, I would probably rather get one new.
> 
> So, thank you, but I will pass, I think.
> ...


If you want to contact a seller on that forum, give them a PM (private message).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's sheer laziness on my part. LOL I get the store brand batteries from best buy, thesource, lowes etc.. and pay about $15-18 for a box of 48. Probably last me a year depending on how busy I get playing. And talking about the environment its the downside of using regular batteries. I have a whole box of dead batteries here right now


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Hi King Loudness,
> No problem at all. I did actually see your Xvive for sale, but I do not have privileges to reply or post in that forum, and then I thought that at the prices they are selling the units, I would probably rather get one new.
> 
> So, thank you, but I will pass, I think.
> ...


No problem, I understand that and expected it, but it was worth a shot  

I haven't had any specific issues with the unit, they're a good portable solution that won't break the bank. I'm selling along with a lot of other gear to help fund a custom guitar.

W.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Hi King Loudness,
> No problem at all. I did actually see your Xvive for sale, but I do not have privileges to reply or post in that forum, and then I thought that at the prices they are selling the units, I would probably rather get one new.
> 
> So, thank you, but I will pass, I think.
> ...


No problem, I understand that and expected it, but it was worth a shot  

I haven't had any specific issues with the unit, they're a good portable solution that won't break the bank. I'm selling along with a lot of other gear to help fund a custom guitar.

W.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chito said:


> It's sheer laziness on my part. LOL I get the store brand batteries from best buy, thesource, lowes etc.. and pay about $15-18 for a box of 48. Probably last me a year depending on how busy I get playing. And talking about the environment its the downside of using regular batteries. I have a whole box of dead batteries here right now


I do the same thing. 48 packs of AAs. I keep a couple pairs in my pedalboard case in case I need to swap during a show or something. They work fine.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chito said:


> I've been using a Line6 G30 for about 8 years now. I have read about the router issues but I have never had any problems. My router is in my studio and I have used that wireless system without any issues whatsoever.





Geert van der Veen said:


> I am glad that I asked about interference, and discouraged by the difficulties it seems I am likely to encounter.
> 
> I can also see that, in addition to rehearsing, I might get lazy and want to use the unit at home, and I live in an apartment, so I am sure that interference would be a big problem in that environment.


Chito, are you connecting to your router in 5G? Once I got a new router and disabled the 2.4G network, I hardly ever encounter interference between my mixer setup and my G30. But going into a performance space with their own light rigs, wireless rigs, etc., it's always a bit of a gamble. I really want to upgrade to a nicer wireless rig, but given that I only really use it for soundcheck and certainly don't "need" it for the actual show, I'm hesitant to spend the money.

Geert, the interference is manageable once you know what the issues might be and how to account for them, but yes...the issues are real. Some venues, I'll be walking around during soundcheck and have clear signal all over. Other places I'll have signal in one spot, move a couple feet and completely lose the signal because I've walked into a space where another network is present more strongly.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@hollowbody I connect both in 5g and 2.4g. My router is on my studio desk so it's really very close. I've read of the issue you're having and I'm sure it happens but through my experience with it over the years I have never had issues with it. I've also played at other peoples houses and studios and different venues here in Ottawa with no issues.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

No mention of the Shure GLX-D? I’ve heard good things and would like one to try.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

King Loudness said:


> No spam intended, but I have an XVive U2 wireless that I'm selling. They retail new for about $200 and I'm selling for less. They're a great, portable unit with about 100ft range, and 4 channels. Only selling to help fund some other gear purchases being made.
> 
> W.


Have you used you in a live setting? I'm intrigued about plugging in direct to the guitar and the first pedal on my board. What colour is yours?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> No mention of the Shure GLX-D? I’ve heard good things and would like one to try.


I'm selling one right now but it's a step up in price. I replaced a Line6 G30 and to me it was worth every penny.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

hollowbody said:


> Geert, the interference is manageable once you know what the issues might be and how to account for them, but yes...the issues are real. Some venues, I'll be walking around during soundcheck and have clear signal all over. Other places I'll have signal in one spot, move a couple feet and completely lose the signal because I've walked into a space where another network is present more strongly.


Hi Hollowbody,
Thanks for this. Only saw it just now because I do not get emails when someone posts here.

I am still awaiting delivery of the Boss WL-20s, but was impressed by the Sweetwater reviews (in particular, as most of the reviews I have read have been very positive) I read just now.

There is one fellow who talks about using the WL-20s for bass and acoustic guitar at a gig where there were lots of potential electronic impediments, and the WL-20s performed flawlessly.

If you are interested, here is the link (scroll down for reviews)
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...less-guitar-system-with-cable-tone-simulation


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Player99 said:


> If you want to contact a seller on that forum, give them a PM (private message).


Thanks, Player99.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Hi Hollowbody,
> Thanks for this. Only saw it just now because I do not get emails when someone posts here.
> 
> I am still awaiting delivery of the Boss WL-20s, but was impressed by the Sweetwater reviews (in particular, as most of the reviews I have read have been very positive) I read just now.
> ...


I'll definitely check that out. Like I said, I only really use the G30 for sound-check, so my workarounds are "fine" for what I need it, but I'll always consider new options!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Looking forward to a new wireless unit I have on the way (thanks, Dave!). With the Kemper, I will only have one cable leaving the amp stack (not including power cables) - the ethernet cable to the floor controller. Tripping/snagging hazards eliminated. 

My safety rep would be impressed - just not enough to let me 'expense' it. LOL


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought an Xvive from King Loudness a couple weeks ago. Used it at 3 practices thus far and it has performed flawlessly. One band the singer has a Shure wireless mic. No interference and a range of about 50 feet around obstacles with no drop outs noticed. I realize that the Xvive is pretty "entry level" but it does tick two boxes for me - I really appreciate that it fits every guitar I have (the pivot is great) and the rechargeable feature vs. battery replacement is important to me. First live test is this Saturday.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi Folks,
Just thought I would post an update on the Boss WL-2o's which I finally received somewhere around mid-March, I think.

Have not used them in a rehearsal environment yet (and am not holding my breath about doing that), but I absolutely love them here in my apartment.

*What I Like About the Boss WL-20's*

I do not experience any interference of any kind, despite there being a million different computer signals, cell 'phones, and the like in my building, and in my apartment (You have to spend 10 seconds pairing the transmitter and receiver before use; if you do not do this, you will hear drop outs and interruptions if you use them).
Sound quality is 4.8 / 10 - I recorded two tracks directly into one of my many digital recorders (one track using a regular guitar lead, and the other using the WL-20's, no amp), and I *might* have heard a slight drop-off in treble frequencies, in terms of the decay being a millisecond or two shorter when using the WL-20s, but the difference was negligible.
Any difference in the signal being delayed in getting to the amp or recorder is virtually unnoticeable.
Using the WL-20's is FUN!
*What I Do Not Like About the Boss WL-20's*

I wish that the units were smaller; the 3.43" x 1" x 1.5" rectangular units are fine when used with something like an Epiphone Casino or a Strat, because those guitars have the input jack on the front of their bodies, but when using them with something like a Les Paul, and you want to sit down (my Les Paul is fantastic, about 21 years old, and VERY heavy), the unit on the guitar gets in the way.
I have not yet encountered problems with the charge running out quickly, but have not really played for more than half an hour at any one time using the WL-20's. However, people talk about how quickly the units lose their charge, although I have not yet experienced that. 
The WL-20's do take a long time to fully charge, although one can use them before they have recharged to a 100% level.
A little too expensive for what they are (but I would buy them again).
I do not like the idea that the WL-20's battery is not replaceable. If they last less than 3 years, I will be disappointed, and some reviews I have read state that they are not that durable.
I have to stress that, at the moment, none of items in the 'What I Do Not Like' list are a deal-breaker for me; I am enjoying the WL-20's tremendously, and would imagine that others will, too.

I just hope that these units last for at least 3 years.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

using the line 6 G10S, which recently released... I swear by it. I did testing (the review is on this site somewhere) and it have better clarity in the signal than expensive guitar cables... the charge has been holding a solid 8 hours every time.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> I bought an Xvive from King Loudness a couple weeks ago. Used it at 3 practices thus far and it has performed flawlessly. One band the singer has a Shure wireless mic. No interference and a range of about 50 feet around obstacles with no drop outs noticed. I realize that the Xvive is pretty "entry level" but it does tick two boxes for me - I really appreciate that it fits every guitar I have (the pivot is great) and the rechargeable feature vs. battery replacement is important to me. First live test is this Saturday.


Mine still working with no issues through half a dozen rehearsals this spring. Last weekend I used it without issue at the Brampton Ribfest. I was a bit worried of interference in a big professional production like that (a first for me), but not a problem at all.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Brian Johnston said:


> using the line 6 G10S, which recently released... I swear by it. I did testing (the review is on this site somewhere) and it have better clarity in the signal than expensive guitar cables... the charge has been holding a solid 8 hours every time.


Thanks for this, Brian. Great information, and I will look for your review of the G10S.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey Daddy,
This surprised me - pleasantly - because the Xvive reviews are full of tales of woe about the units.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Here it is (G10S review):

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/line-6-relay-g10s-wireless-system-demo-review.233992/


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> Mine still working with no issues through half a dozen rehearsals this spring. Last weekend I used it without issue at the Brampton Ribfest. I was a bit worried of interference in a big professional production like that (a first for me), but not a problem at all.


They work great as long as they’re not in the proximity of routers operating in the 2.4GHz band.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Brian Johnston said:


> Here it is (G10S review):
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/line-6-relay-g10s-wireless-system-demo-review.233992/


Thanks, Brian.

I had found the review and posted a comment in that thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone tried the Xvive with Godins that have the HDR (High Definition Revoicer) circuit? Just wondering if that would cause any interference...


----------

